# FOX Anti-trapping ad pulled



## Decatur (Dec 6, 2006)

U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance

801 Kingsmill Parkway, Columbus, OH 43229

Ph. 614/888-4868 • Fax 614/888-0326

Website: www.ussportsmen.org

E-mail:

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE Contact: Beth Ruth (614) 888-4868 ext. 214

January 4, 2007

Fox Sports Ends Anti-Trapping Spot

(Columbus) - Fox Sports Net, which provides regional sports programming to 85 million households, will no longer run an anti-trapping advertisement produced by the nation's largest animal rights group, the Humane Society of the United States.

Thousands of angry sportsmen nationwide had sounded off to the network in December after the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance (USSA), the nation's leading sportsman advocacy organization, exposed the network's decision to air the political advertisement as a gratis public service announcement.

Fox Sports Net told USSA that the 15-second, anti-trapping commercial expired on Dec. 31 and will not run again. The advertisement featured Humane Society of the United States leader Wayne Pacelle and a second animal activist urging viewers to support trapping bans. To add to the sensationalism, the spot opened with a loud clank as a foot hold trap with teeth - a trap that has been banned throughout the country for decades - snapped shut.

"Sportsmen delivered a message to Fox Sports that they want the network to scrutinize the public service announcements it receives so that anti-trapping and anti-hunting political advertisements like this HSUS spot do not receive approval in the future," said Rick Story, USSA senior vice president. "Based on discussions USSA has had with the network, we anticipate that in the future it will pay much closer attention to ads that reflect such political viewpoints."

Trapping is recognized by every wildlife agency at the state and federal level as a viable and important conservation tool. It helps keep furbearer populations at healthy levels and is important in stemming the spread of wildlife diseases that threaten animals and humans.

The Humane Society of the United States opposes all animal use, including trapping, hunting and fishing. It has a multi-million dollar budget that it invests in legislative and ballot campaigns to ban trapping and hunting. It also has a legal arm to challenge sportsmen's rights in court.

Sportsmen can subscribe to the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance E-mail Network at www.ussportsmen.org to stay informed about this and other issues that impact the future of America's outdoor heritage.

The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance protects the rights of hunters, anglers and trappers in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress and through public education programs. For more information about the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance and its work, call (614) 888-4868 or visit its website, www.ussportsmen.org.

Good job to all that helpped stop this! :beer:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep, agreed! :beer:

And this was a combined effort by all who made their voices heard, and not by any one organization. This is why I always suggest trappers to join their State Traping Associations at a minimum, then if you can, join the NTA. It doesn't hurt to join 1 or 2 of your surrounding states as well (again, if you can afford it).

Smitty


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

SWEET! :beer:


----------

